# record video from firewire webcam



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 21, 2003)

I wanted to prepare a nice birthday video for my girlfriend  but faced a simple problem. Have a firewire-webcam which is working just fine, but I have no idea how to record the video into any kind of video-format. I thought quicktime should do it, but nada. Tried iMovie and that one doesn't recognize my video-device. Well, found a freeware: webcamnow 1.0 which shows my video just fine, but doesn't want to record. Just broadcasting...
So? Any possibility to record from my firewire webcam? Freeware prefered!


----------



## ksv (Apr 21, 2003)

iMovie dosen't recognize it? What camera is it?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 22, 2003)

It's a D-Link DRF 350C. Every other prog works just fine with that cam. Or maybe I just have no clue how to use imovie. when I switch from editing to recording, I get a blue screen saying, that there is no video-device plugged


----------

